# Rattie Tattie Rescue in Cincinnati, Oh have babies that need homes ASAP!



## rattietattierescue (Jun 30, 2011)

We have taken in 3 litters that were surrenderd to us. We have had success in adopting some of the babies, but we still have 4 twelve week old boys and 5 girls. We also have 8 dumbo cream and white 14 week old baby girls that need a furever home.
We have the two berkshire moms that are young and very very social and cute as buttons!
We have 3 partial cream and white rex's that are adult males that need to be adopted together and 2 special need rattie adult boys.
Please visit our available ratties at Pet Finder http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH957.html
or visit our website at www.rattietattierescue.com
Thank you!


----------

